# Récupération de mail Thunderbird



## koss (19 Février 2007)

[r&#233;solu]

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Le message a du &#234;tre trait&#233;.... Enfin, j'ai cherch&#233; mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; mon bonheur   

En fait, Thunderbird ayant eu un bug.... 'chez moi'), j'ai perdu tous mes mails. Il y a une partie sauvegard&#233;e dans le rep "inbox". Mais comment les r&#233;cup&#233;rer pour les importer sous le logiciel de courrier de mac "Mail" ?

Si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide, ce serait vraiment sympa 

Web greetings,

Koss


----------



## Billgrumeau (19 Février 2007)

As-tu essay&#233; dans Mail Fichier > Importer des boites aux lettres... en choisissant "Autre" ?


----------



## Spoutnick63 (19 Février 2007)

Si tu peux encore ouvrir tes mails depuis thunderbird, fais le puis mets les dans un dossier local (dans TB).

Ensuite depuis mail tu peux les importer en choisissant Netscape/mozilla et lui montrants le chemin. Tu peux même sélectionner les dossiers locaux qui t'interessent.
Pour une raison que je ne connais pas, Mail arrive a importer les fichiers locaux pas les boites aux lettres de TB.


----------



## maller (13 Avril 2007)

bonsoir, 
et pour le contraire c'est possible? c'est &#224; dire ramener les messages de mail sur thunderbird
merci 
bernard


----------



## Spoutnick63 (16 Avril 2007)

Ca j'ai pas encore trouv&#233; (et pourtant j'essaye).
En passant par "ouvrir un fichier de message", on arrive &#224; ouvrir un message de safari mais un par un. En outre, une fois ouvert je n'ai pas trouv&#233; comment le sauvegarder. Il semble qu'on ne puisse que lire.
Je viens d'essayer une extension TB qui est cens&#233;e faciliter l'import/export de fichier 'mbox' mais elle n'arrive pas ouvrir un dossier 'mbox' de Safari. elle dit que le fichier est corrompu (?). A mon avis Safari fait tout pour garder son client captif .
TB de son cot&#233; ne sait importer que depuis navigator (un anc&#232;tre) ou eudora.

A suivre


Partout o&#249; j'ai mis Safari, il faut lire Mail.


----------



## maller (16 Avril 2007)

voil&#224; la soluce si &#231;a interresse toujours quelqu'un

www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#mail.app

c'est en anglais, mais tr&#233;s simple

bernard


----------

